# Kayak fishing for Mahi, King, etc



## Philup22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Evwry year I come down to the panhandle 3 or 4 times to do a little fishing. This summer I was thinking it'd be cool to catch my dream fish, a mahi mahi. Considering I can't afford to go on a charter I was thinking I could take my kayak(along with my friend). Is there anywhere on the panhandle that I could kayak for mahi, Kings, or anything along those lines? I'm very familiar with the mexico beach/psj area and the destin area, but I'd be willing to try a new city of necessary. How far offshore do I need to be? What setups should I be using? Any information at all would be extremely appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

I catch kings about right passed the color change , trolling whatever live bait I catch , 1 setup with a duster and 1 setup without a duster (cant go wrong with live/frozen cigar minnows) on a king rig.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I know you said you cant afford a charter, but there are a few guys on here that take people out fishing on yaks! not sure of there prices. but im sure they could give you some pointers regardless if you use there services or not. Im sure they will chime in on this thread! check out the kayak section of this website lots of good info on there!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Navarre would be a good place to try; although, I wouldn't go so far as to call it a city.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you wamahi come in May or late September to about the third week in October. When I fish for sails and dolphin it's easier to too far out than not far enough. I average between me and my clients about 20 dolphin a year or so. They are never a sure thing but dang close to a sure thing especially in the fall.


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Mahi on the first trip out*

Took my son out in our new Pescador 12 ft kayaks for the first fishing trip last September trolling for kings and landed two Mahi Mahi. In about 50 ft. of water of Pensacola beach. :thumbup:


----------



## Philup22 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks. Yall helped a lot!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

This is from my fifth trip in the gulf after getting my first kayak . Best single fishing moment of my life watching the Jewel in the Sky 10/15 approx depth 70ft , south of Pcola Beach pier! He was nonstop greyhounding! 40" at the fork


----------



## gillplate (Dec 30, 2013)

From my experience you just have to get lucky to find any Mahi but like others have said late summer / early fall is the best bet. You just never know what you will find that time of year. Sailfish, Mahi, and BFT all in one day in October for me. Haven't caught another of either species out of a yak before or since. Was one fine day though! Good luck.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

Like Jgatorman said, Mahi from a kayak is a seriously good time. These were from a trip with JD on September 30th last year


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

We caught two chicken dolphins trolling on Sunday out at the Allen reef trolling corridor area with dusters and a cigar.
I was in a boat.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

gillplate said:


> From my experience you just have to get lucky to find any Mahi but like others have said late summer / early fall is the best bet. You just never know what you will find that time of year. Sailfish, Mahi, and BFT all in one day in October for me. Haven't caught another of either species out of a yak before or since. Was one fine day though! Good luck.


The kayak hatrick! That would definitely be the best day ever, congratulations....how fortunate a fisherman you are!!!


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I would listen to JD, he's one of the most experienced kayak fishermen on this forum.

It's my goal to catch a Mahi this year as well. I got into kayak fishing about a year and a half ago and from about a dozen trips out, I've still only managed to catch Kings and Spanish. I know it will happen soon enough though.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

iJabo said:


> I would listen to JD, he's one of the most experienced kayak fishermen on this forum.
> 
> It's my goal to catch a Mahi this year as well. I got into kayak fishing about a year and a half ago and from about a dozen trips out, I've still only managed to catch Kings and Spanish. I know it will happen soon enough though.


Perseverance my friend perseverance!


----------



## Bilbo (May 21, 2014)

I never have fished from a yak but ChrisV over at Sams in Orange Beach is the leading authority on it in that area. He's on here all the time you should give him a shout.


----------

